# New bow possibilities



## tn3d (Nov 18, 2009)

so im new on here and im thinking of buying a new boy. i am currently shooting a bear truth for my 3d bow and a bowtech tech 29 as my hunting bow. I am considering the pse bow madness ( probably the xl which has a 6.5 brace height ) or the x-force omen ( which has a 5.5in brace height).I was also thinking about the mathews monster( which has a 6" brace height) or the monster xlr8 (which has a 5 in brace height). i was wondering what brace height really affected. I would really rather have the omen or the xlr8 because it has 80%, but i didnt know how much the brace height would make a diffrence. This will primarily be a 3d bow but its possible i will use it for hunting also. Let me know which bow you would choose and why between the 2 pse's, and then between the 2 mathews, and then overall. this is a huge investment and i want to be sure i make the best choice. Thanks in advance for any input you may have.


----------



## RonnieB54 (Jun 15, 2009)

wecome to AT. When you go to a bow that has less brace height there less forgiving unless you have good form. I didn't like the Monster bows because of the harsh draw they have. For the Omen I never had a chance to shoot one yet. mathews came out with a new Monster with 7" BH this year. Bowtech came out with a nice bow that shoots just as fast also this year. the best thing to do is go and try them out and see what fits you the best.


----------



## Mattyv97 (Mar 30, 2009)

*bows*

the best thing to do is go and try them out and see what fits you the best.[/QUOTE]

exactly. YOU need to shoot them and see which one fits and shoots and feel most comfortable to you...


----------



## bucksnortinted (Aug 24, 2006)

Welcome to A/T,i would go shoot them both the omen and the monster,i am shooting a pse x force 6 and love it,and i am not loyal to any company if it feels good i will shoot it,i have owned 2 mathews this is my third pse and i will have this bow for a while,never shot the monster or omen but i would like to.i wouldn't let the brace height scare you both bows have good reviews,don't get caught up in a bunch of hype go shoot them and see which one feels the best to you and pick the one your comfortable with


----------



## Ipsdrew (Jul 25, 2009)

Everybody talks about a larger brace height being more forgiving. For me personally, i was shooting the Omen (5.5 in. BH) better than the standard Madness (7 in.). If i switch to my madness xs (little over 7 in) i will out shoot them both. i think overall bow length and balance has far more influence than brace height. 
The nice thing about the speed bows is you can shoot a lower draw weight. If you usually pull 70#, give the 60# Omen a try. you will still be well over 300fps and the bow if very easy to shoot well at the lower poundage. 
Shoot'em all and see what fits you best.


----------

